# billie eilish mbti



## morgandollar (Feb 21, 2018)

I'm thinking ENTP all the way.


----------



## morgandollar (Feb 21, 2018)

Forest Nymph said:


> She's not an NTP. An NTP would die before preaching to other people about ethics at the age of 16 or 17. She's not a "contrarian"...She's driven by ethics she sees as rational. I also think an INTP would puke on themselves before writing twenty love songs at her age. What sort of NTPs base almost every work of art on relationships and personal ethics?


INTP here. When I was a little kid I was super preachy about environmentalism (though I'm kinda indifferent about the topic now). Also I'm a musician and I've made tons of love songs.


----------



## morgandollar (Feb 21, 2018)

Aridela said:


> Not all NTs are devoid of ethics. Have a peek on the XNTP forums on here. Plenty of topics on ethics.
> 
> Preachiness is not exclusive to Fi. Anyone can be preachy. (Though I don't think Billie is).
> 
> .


Exactly. I think the difference isn't that NTPs _lack_ morals, it's that our worldview isn't as deeply centered on morality compared to Feelers and TJs. We're less likely to put everything into a "good or bad" category compared to other types, and discovering truth is more important to us than following rules.

We still have morals, we are human, it's just not as prominent in our psyche to always consider the desires of others (the way feelers do) or our duties to society (the way TJs do).


----------



## Forest Nymph (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## Forest Nymph (Aug 25, 2018)

morgandollar said:


> Exactly. I think the difference isn't that NTPs _lack_ morals, it's that our worldview isn't as deeply centered on morality compared to Feelers and TJs. We're less likely to put everything into a "good or bad" category compared to other types, and discovering truth is more important to us than following rules.
> 
> We still have morals, we are human, it's just not as prominent in our psyche to always consider the desires of others (the way feelers do) or our duties to society (the way TJs do).


Um...Yeah I have an environmental science degree, and many of my peers were NTs as well as some of my professors. I can fucking tell you the difference between an NT and F approach to morality. ANYWAY...being "preachy" about the environment isn't even about morality, it's about not being a complete fucking moron who wants the planet to be ruined and the human race to go extinct. Anyone framing "the environment" as purely ethical obviously doesn't understand a great deal about the science.

I had an ENTP professor who was very passionate about solutions to climate change. He also had a very calm, rational demeanor, piercing eyes and a very particular way of discussing controversial issues. He channeled his energy into getting a PhD and building a zero emissions car. He takes trips to Europe for councils on climate and energy. He's not exactly engaged in Instagram activism.

I had another professor, who was probably a TJ. She was extremely rational and withdrawn while teaching class, and while more personable one-on-one, she had to "secretly" reveal to me after knowing me for quite some time, alone in her office, that she stopped speaking to her own grandfather over climate change. She has a PhD in Geology and he tried to tell her that climate change wasn't real. She would never had announced something like this publicly or in class. She made it clear to me that this shouldn't be shared openly with people at the university.

I have a friend who is an NT, he's in climate and energy, and he's been an environmental vegetarian for years and is working on building a better air conditioner, that will help people in hot temperatures in climate change while not creating as much emissions as current air conditioners do to the atmosphere.

I know NTs have morals. And they express them differently and focus them differently.


----------



## Forest Nymph (Aug 25, 2018)

I think this is an example of an ENTP vegan activist, he literally seeks people out on the street to argue with about veganism and makes videos about it. He never yells, screams or flinches. He barely shows emotion, except if someone pushes him physically etc. EDIT: the other guy on the BBC show who is also vegan appears to me to be an obvious F. 






Here's another ENTP. This guy always sticks to facts and metastudies and fans squeal if he actually starts to show emotion, just because it's so rare that he actually gets upset. He even does calm videos where he casually makes fun of trolls who say mean things to him.






Here's a female NT. She gets on my nerves, but I think it's her tertiary or inferior Fe, because occasionally she does that thing where she thinks what is socially normative is "rational" but I've noticed INTP's doing that in other capacities. They think everything they say and do is rational, she's no exception.


----------



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)

The girl has seen 'The Office' 13 times. 

13. 

Times. 

Now, unless she's autistic there's no way she's an Se user. 

Even an autistic Se dom/aux wouldn't have the patience for this shit.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Aridela said:


> The girl has seen 'The Office' 13 times.
> 
> 13.
> 
> ...


I could not make it past the first few episodes. The boss annoyed me too much. Definition of schmuck would have his picture plastered next to it.


----------



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)

ENIGMA2019 said:


> I could not make it past the first few episodes. The boss annoyed me too much. Definition of schmuck would have his picture plastered next to it.


Same. 

Boooring.


----------



## Forest Nymph (Aug 25, 2018)

None of this is an argument against her being an INFJ or NFP. 

I think she could be an ISFP, but definitely not an Se dom.

You need to factor in the influence of her older brother too.

I honestly don't see any of you making real arguments for her having Ti. She is NOTHING like most NTPs, who lack her extreme interest in fashion (if you watched the video I provided, she's WAAAAY into fashion, like on a Missy Elliot level) and even when they do like fashion, I just don't see her making real, valid arguments for anything, ever. 

She very much strikes me as an intelligent Feeler. She doesn't argue like an NT. Of course if there are mistyped people in this thread, they probably don't even know what an NT is. They probably also think Marilyn Manson is an NTP.


----------



## mnerys (May 2, 2019)

I really don´t know.. I just seen her song now.. is she emo INTP?
I don´t understand how she can has milion on YTB? Send help, I´m old.


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

ISFP for sure.


----------



## Nuzha01 (Nov 9, 2020)

She's an enfp, she's a true free spirit . She enjoy social and emotional connections she makes with her fans , she always speak about having a good connection with her fans instead of just a pleasure time. Also she is very relaxed and chill and always with that little spark of madness


----------



## Nuzha01 (Nov 9, 2020)

You cannot understand her personality through her music videos and lyrics or even the music because her songs are written by her brother and who knows maybe with the help of other writers . Further, her music videos are created with professionals video/content/creative creators 

And through her Instagrams I've analysed that she's an enfp . She likes to connect socially and emotionally with her fans , next she's always speaking about wonders and she sings about love like she wrote ocean eyes for a boy that she loved when she was 13 . Lastly , she is very open yo new possibilities in life while being goofy .


----------



## HolyMoony (Mar 11, 2021)

ENIGMA2019 said:


> INFP is a random guess. This video o.0


100% an SP type. She has no Ne-Si for INFP.


----------



## HolyMoony (Mar 11, 2021)

Nuzha01 said:


> She's an enfp, she's a true free spirit . She enjoy social and emotional connections she makes with her fans , she always speak about having a good connection with her fans instead of just a pleasure time. Also she is very relaxed and chill and always with that little spark of madness


This can easily fit to ESFP, too. Nothing about this comment is about Ne dom.


----------



## Fru2 (Aug 21, 2018)

She's too undifferentiated(i.e unconscious) to fit any kind of type.


----------



## HolyMoony (Mar 11, 2021)

Fru2 said:


> She's too undifferentiated(i.e unconscious) to fit any kind of type.


How? I think she is a good example of SP type. Do you believe that she has no personality type?


----------



## HolyMoony (Mar 11, 2021)

Nuzha01 said:


> You cannot understand her personality through her music videos and lyrics or even the music because her songs are written by her brother and who knows maybe with the help of other writers . Further, her music videos are created with professionals video/content/creative creators
> 
> And through her Instagrams I've analysed that she's an enfp . She likes to connect socially and emotionally with her fans , next she's always speaking about wonders and she sings about love like she wrote ocean eyes for a boy that she loved when she was 13 . Lastly , she is very open yo new possibilities in life while being goofy .


I agree to the first paragraph. But I think her Se is too obvious so SP.


----------



## HolyMoony (Mar 11, 2021)

Forest Nymph said:


> None of this is an argument against her being an INFJ or NFP.
> 
> I think she could be an ISFP, but definitely not an Se dom.
> 
> ...


Right, Billie is nothing like NT. My best guess is also ISFP. By the way, what type do you think Marilyn Manson is?


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Okay, I'm feeling old. I have absolutely no idea who Billie Elish is. I just looked her up. Pop singer? I was 31 when she was born.

The Internet seems to think: ISFP - 9w8 - sx/sp - 947


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Esfp


----------



## Folsom (Jun 20, 2018)

Forest Nymph said:


> None of this is an argument against her being an INFJ or NFP.
> 
> I think she could be an ISFP, but definitely not an Se dom.
> 
> ...


This could be completely wrong and there may be many reasons for why she does it, but another thing that might rule her out as an NTP is that she rides horses. 
This doesn't fit within a Vegan ethical framework, and an NTP would be less likely to sweep the inconsistency under the rug, maybe the same for an INFJ with tertiary Ti.


----------



## mia-me (Feb 5, 2021)

My vote goes to STP. This song makes me laugh like nothing else. 😂


----------



## HolyMoony (Mar 11, 2021)

mia-me said:


> My vote goes to STP. This song makes me laugh like nothing else. 😂


This song is very STP.


----------



## Fru2 (Aug 21, 2018)

HolyMoony said:


> How? I think she is a good example of SP type. Do you believe that she has no personality type?


She ahs a personality type, but a very archaic one. She's very indifferent, undifferentiated. Her songs are made by PR companies and she's being used as this generation's star, aka role model for young girls to follow. Modern day propaganda.


----------



## HolyMoony (Mar 11, 2021)

Fru2 said:


> She ahs a personality type, but a very archaic one. She's very indifferent, undifferentiated. Her songs are made by PR companies and she's being used as this generation's star, aka role model for young girls to follow. Modern day propaganda.


That's why she can't be typed by her songs, also I know that her brother writes lyrics but there are people typing Billie as INFP just because of lyrics which is a mistype. However, I get general SP vibe from her interviews. The issue is that there are lots of environmental elements creating her famous image that maybe she is not even a Fi user even though her image has strong Fi influence. She might even be an actual ISTP like CS Joseph claims besides her famous "Fi" image.


----------



## Fru2 (Aug 21, 2018)

HolyMoony said:


> That's why she can't be typed by her songs, also I know that her brother writes lyrics but there are people typing Billie as INFP just because of lyrics which is a mistype. However, I get general SP vibe from her interviews. The issue is that there are lots of environmental elements creating her famous image that maybe she is not even a Fi user even though her image has strong Fi influence. She might even be an actual ISTP like CS Joseph claims besides her famous "Fi" image.


I agree with your points, I don't think she's a feeler at all. CS Joseph is horribe at typing though he might be right about ISTP, but yet again, where's the Ti then? I see none. I think she's a puppet operating on a rather unconscious state of mind. I don't even think her brother writes most of her songs.


----------



## Nesi (May 9, 2021)

Fru2 said:


> She's too undifferentiated(i.e unconscious) to fit any kind of type.





Fru2 said:


> She ahs a personality type, but a very archaic one. She's very indifferent, undifferentiated.





Fru2 said:


> I think she's a puppet operating on a rather unconscious state of mind.


Could you explain this further? I agree that she is probably a puppet being used to influence young girls. I don't really understand what you mean here though.


----------



## Fru2 (Aug 21, 2018)

Nesi said:


> Could you explain this further? I agree that she is probably a puppet being used to influence young girls. I don't really understand what you mean here though.


Differentiation is the process in which an individual becomes conscious - the conscious is separated from the unconscious and so a state of two extremeties is formed. The Extraverted Feeler will have an Introverted thinking unconscious for example. No one is fully conscious because when the Ego is differentiated, it does so through the rejection of its opposite, which comes about in unconscious ways. However, lower consciousness is very much a state where people can live in. Feeling is merged with thinking, introversion with extraversion, intuition with sensing, when the functions are in an undifferentiated state they start to overlap and mix Jung calls this the fusion of the functions. 
He also states that it can be seen in practice as compulsion and inability to control oneself (ecstatic or trance state, possession, etc.). But I'd add to that a state of ambivalence or participation mistique(which he also mentioned) where one merges with the crowd, theres no separation between the individual and the surroundings. 
In Eilish's case, there's no real urge in her to step outside what she's supposed to do, everything is accepted as if the internal and external are assimilated, and what other state would be more useful than this one for the job that she has? All the managers need then is good PR and side artists who make everything bling.


----------



## Nesi (May 9, 2021)

Fru2 said:


> Differentiation is the process in which an individual becomes conscious - the conscious is separated from the unconscious and so a state of two extremeties is formed. The Extraverted Feeler will have an Introverted thinking unconscious for example. No one is fully conscious because when the Ego is differentiated, it does so through the rejection of its opposite, which comes about in unconscious ways. However, lower consciousness is very much a state where people can live in. Feeling is merged with thinking, introversion with extraversion, intuition with sensing, when the functions are in an undifferentiated state they start to overlap and mix Jung calls this the fusion of the functions.
> He also states that it can be seen in practice as compulsion and inability to control oneself (ecstatic or trance state, possession, etc.). But I'd add to that a state of ambivalence or participation mistique(which he also mentioned) where one merges with the crowd, theres no separation between the individual and the surroundings.
> In Eilish's case, there's no real urge in her to step outside what she's supposed to do, everything is accepted as if the internal and external are assimilated, and what other state would be more useful than this one for the job that she has? All the managers need then is good PR and side artists who make everything bling.


Thank you for explaining. I have not yet read Psychological Types but I plan to. Can I read more about this in that book or is it somewhere else?


----------



## HolyMoony (Mar 11, 2021)

Fru2 said:


> Differentiation is the process in which an individual becomes conscious - the conscious is separated from the unconscious and so a state of two extremeties is formed. The Extraverted Feeler will have an Introverted thinking unconscious for example. No one is fully conscious because when the Ego is differentiated, it does so through the rejection of its opposite, which comes about in unconscious ways. However, lower consciousness is very much a state where people can live in. Feeling is merged with thinking, introversion with extraversion, intuition with sensing, when the functions are in an undifferentiated state they start to overlap and mix Jung calls this the fusion of the functions.
> He also states that it can be seen in practice as compulsion and inability to control oneself (ecstatic or trance state, possession, etc.). But I'd add to that a state of ambivalence or participation mistique(which he also mentioned) where one merges with the crowd, theres no separation between the individual and the surroundings.
> In Eilish's case, there's no real urge in her to step outside what she's supposed to do, everything is accepted as if the internal and external are assimilated, and what other state would be more useful than this one for the job that she has? All the managers need then is good PR and side artists who make everything bling.


I agree that Billie is highly ambivalent which makes harder to point out her functions. Also, I type Billie as 9 in enneagram (regardless of most people saying she is 4) and 9s are infamous for their ambivalence (I suffer from that as a 9, too) which makes them more likely to go into a neutral state of unconsciousness, I think that's the case for Billie.


----------



## Fru2 (Aug 21, 2018)

Nesi said:


> Thank you for explaining. I have not yet read Psychological Types but I plan to. Can I read more about this in that book or is it somewhere else?


You're welcome! Yes, partly. The information is spread over multiple volumes so it's hard for me to pinpoint exactly where to look, but chapter X(psychological types) gives a very good oversight. here's a link to it Classics in the History of Psychology -- Jung (1921/1923) Chapter 10


----------



## Nesi (May 9, 2021)

Fru2 said:


> You're welcome! Yes, partly. The information is spread over multiple volumes so it's hard for me to pinpoint exactly where to look, but chapter X(psychological types) gives a very good oversight. here's a link to it Classics in the History of Psychology -- Jung (1921/1923) Chapter 10


Thank you.


----------



## aurora-rosa (Apr 11, 2021)

Extroverted. Very comfortable in a new environment, gets used easily.


----------



## Catandroid (Jul 9, 2018)

Point!

ESFP with an Innocent Jungian archetype persona


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

HolyMoony said:


> 100% an SP type. She has no Ne-Si for INFP.


I agree. I forgot all about this thread. I say ISTP.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

ENIGMA2019 said:


> I agree. I forgot all about this thread. I say ISTP.


Noooo it’s an ESFP. Have you not read the book on ESFPs?


----------



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)

I took her for a classic INFP.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Noooo it’s an ESFP. Have you not read the book on ESFPs?


Is that the book you read that made you think you are an ISFP? _smirks_


----------

